# Griffin 25 avocado 24 best flavor builds



## canocep66 (3/6/16)

Hi everyone
i just bought the geekvape flagship tanks the other day and want to know from experienced vapers "what will be the best build to get the best flavor?
should i get some claptops,twisted or ss316(what gauge) how many wraps etc.
thanks in advance


----------



## RIEFY (3/6/16)

Easiest would be the Ud claptons. Try and get the Ni80 version.
8wrap 2.5 between 70 and 75 this is an awesome vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Keyaam (3/6/16)

RIEFY said:


> Easiest would be the Ud claptons. Try and get the Ni80 version.
> 8wrap 2.5 between 70 and 75 this is an awesome vape



What riefy said. This tank performs very well with claptons of any sort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

